
Design Hacks for the Pragmatic Minded - kilian
http://warpspire.com/talks/designhacks/
======
alicia_lew
If you like this type of stuff, you may also enjoy the noun project.
www.thenounproject.com has an entire database of vector images of icons as
well. What's really nice about the vector format is that you can just open
them in Adobe Illustrator and make any changes to the lifework.

